# Fat tire snow bikes



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you tried one on the snow? What was it like?







I saw one parked/locked the other day but the owner wasn't there so I couldn't ask.


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2015)

I just posted a news article yesterday that they rent them now at Mont sainte Anne. It certianly looks fun but I'd need some terrain (hills, jumps, berms etc.)  - just pedaling on flat ground looks pretty dull.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

Shredding pow on a Mtn bike? Say what?


That was a link about this on unofficial networks an couple months ago, bikers riding downhill through pow.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 27, 2015)

White Mountain Bike Shop at the Franconia Inn rents these out. I've been tempted to try it all season. A few places in NEK (and much more extensive trails) as well.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2015)

First time I saw one was on the beach last summer. Guy was moving at a nice clip. Which got me thinking how sand is similar in some ways to powder. 
I wonder how snow shoes would do on a soft loose sandy beach....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd think sand combined with greasy bike parts would equal PIA maintenance


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

I haven't ridden one, but I've heard that they don't do too well in fresh snow, the trails need to be packed down a little first.


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never ridden one either.   Personally I don't understand the rave for a number of reasons:   
1. It's ski season after all & biking is secondary,
2. The opportunities to ride them in the winter need to be "perfect", so you can't always ride them when you want....In other words, you need to rely on someone grooming trails AND allowing Mtn bikes on their groomed trails.  Also once you get over a 4-5 inches of powder they are not much fun.   What about ice?
3. Seems like an expensive niche bike that only gets a handful of days a year of riding...And I realize you can ride them year round, but I just don't see this type of bike/ride replacing my current MTB.

Why not just get some studded tires & put them on your regular ride if you'd like to ride in the winter ???   I'll agree studded winter bike riding requires it's own set of "perfect" conditions to make it enjoyable (i.e.  hardpacked, frozen, conditions), however (at least in my neck of the woods) these opportunities seem to be much more abundant than the opportunities/conditions for fat biking.....The biggest advantage I see with studded tires is you can ride ice with confidence.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 29, 2015)

Think there are diehard bikers(ah cyclists..excuse me) in cities around the area(Boston/Cambridge, Portland to name a few) that bike to work everyday and will drop some $$$ to ride for the conditions:lol:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 30, 2015)

I understand the draw for the people who are really into biking year round. I am intrigued and Allspeed in Portland has a demo fleet. It would definitely be fun to try but the only days I could do it I find I'd rather be skiing. I have to hand it to bike manufacturers, they are definitely making it much more affordable. Several companies have sub $1k fat bikes that are not half bad.

Personally, I like the whole ski in fall and winter... ride in spring, summer, and fall thing.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 1, 2015)

I've hear that some XC ski areas rent fat bikes for use on their trails, especially when snow conditions are poor - meaning that there is just enough snow to be slippery but not enough to set tracks or groom for skating. I would also imagine that they would want to keep separate trails just for bikes and snow shoes use. Trails that have been set for skiing, classic and skate, would probably get chewed up by the tires.
The fat biking has a somewhat limited appeal to me, may be as another way to piss off slednecks


----------



## crank (Feb 16, 2015)

We rented some fat tire bikes in Telluride last week.  Rode a nice trail along a small river for about 8 miles and it was a lot of fun.  Yes the trail was packed. It paralleled and intersected a groomed xc track and bikes were not allowed on that. At one point we went on a narrow strip of packed trail that was fine until you stopped and then it was next to impossible to get going without falling into 3 feet of loose powder.  Which was also crazy because it has not snowed much at all there since December when they got a ton which is still sticking around.  

Fat tire bikes are fun and felt a lot more stable in a slippery environment , to me, than a 2" tire with studs.  My girlfriend , however, did fall on some ice.  We had a variety of conditions from ice, to hardpack, to groomed ski run, to slush and a bit of mud and the fat tires handled it all.  I am not going to buy one, but will rent them again for sure.  Thinking of going to the fat tire bike fest Sugarloaf is having near the beginning of April.


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2015)

Those look stupid.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Those look stupid.



True, but they come in super handy when the town forgets to shovel the bike path.


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> True, but they come in super handy when the town forgets to shovel the bike path.



So does your car.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> So does your car.



I got a 4 point ticket and a lot of angry looks the last time I drove my car on the bike path.


----------



## snoseek (May 5, 2015)

I kind of want one

When the snow gets crusty and consolidated its perfect for biking and not for skiing

When a fresh layer of deep powder comes its perfect for skiing and not for fat biking


----------

